# Male or female



## Costeye (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi there everyone,

I am new to the site, and from what I have read so far there is a ton of experience on here. Great to join. So we have recently put down a deposit for a pup from A breeder Vizsla Villa in ontario and are having a very hard time deciding between a male or female. Most of all our pup will be a family companion, as we have a 4 year old boy. I do hunt but did not choose a Vizsla for this reason but may in future after reading about there working ability in the field have now taken an interest to train. Can I have your thoughts?


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I think male or female would be equally a great choice. It is really a personal preference. If you like your dog witch ever you pick you can always get a second down the road of opposite sex.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

I am surprised the breeder has not aided you in this decision, or given you some guidance or advice as to how the makes and females differ - because they do slightly.

1) Males are obviously bigger
2) Males, left unneutered will perhaps roam for a mate and will mark anything that stands LOL!
2) Females, if left unspayed will come into heat 1 or 2 times per year
3) Males are bigger sucks, they are in love with you....females are more independent, they do love you-but not the same as a male
4) Females generally focus better, better attention span

After having 4 females and now 1 male - so far I actually prefer the male.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

I believe it really just comes down to personal preference.

Years ago I had a male and female Airedale (at the same time) and I have had a male Doberman and a male Yorkshire Terrier...After being without a dog for several years came back to a better way of life with a dog in it by deciding on a female Vizsla ... we got her at 8 weeks old and she is now 3 1/2 years old and she is my heart and soul. I will be bringing home an 8 week old V female pup this Friday to become Ziva's little sister.

After previous years of both male and female dogs, I just prefer now to have a 'SQUATTER' rather than a 'HIKER' .... 

I will say though that I have heard people say that the female Vizsla will love you but the male Vizsla will be IN love with you.
But personally, I don't see how my girl could ever love me more than she already does.

The most important thing in my opinion is that you have done tons of homework and are totally aware of what your life will be like with a Vizsla in it. It WILL NEVER EVER BE THE SAME. A Vizsla will brings years of energy, laughter and unconditional love to your life, however, in the beginning you will be tested to the 'nth degree, you may have moments of 'WHAT THE HECK HAVE I DONE' ... you MUST commit to providing a Vizsla with hours of mental and physical exercise to allow it to grow into the dog it was bred to be. Which ever you decide on, male or female, if you make this pup a top priority you will be rewarded with years of joy.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We had 3 male V's - I never even considered a female, but when Skyy came into our lives, I can not believe we never had a girl before.

All I can say is Skyy is such a GIRL, very sweet, polite and gives the softest hugs and kisses. She looooves my husband.

Max is a typical boy, when called, he is barges through, tell him "down" - he just plops on a floor with enthusiasm. He is a momma's boy.

I think it's all up to you to choose a boy or a girl, but the breeder should help you with choosing a puppy with right temperament for your family.


----------



## CindyandIvy (Oct 28, 2012)

We have 2 female V's. Cindy just turned 10yrs and was our first V. Our breeder suggested a female to us when we asked about it. As we had 6 boys (kids!) I thought a female dog would be great. And she is wonderful. She loves my husband and I but she is IN love with the boys. I've said many times that Cindy helped me raise the kids--she was always there to listen, show affection, and snuggle with the boys. We have added a 5mo old female V to the family lately and she is a doll (when she isn't being naughty!). Maybe it is kind of like kids...can't imagine how any other dog could be better than what you have!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

You will love either, I can guarantee that. I would like to take polite issue with 2 of the points on maplevizslas list.

Yes, I am sure a male would roam for a mate if it can smell an in heat female and can get out of your yard. We make sure our dogs cannot leave our property without us opening a gate, so that has never been a problem. 

Secondly, yes some males do mark, but then you can also read post on here about females also marking . I have 2 males, one that marks and one that doesn't.

I had always had females,thinking they were more affectionate for 20 years. Then we had a rescue male who was 3yrs old when he came to us and you couldn't have found a more loving dog. Since then we have had 3 boys and they have all been loving affectionate dogs. I will probably add a female next time, but I do just love my boys.

They are all great. If you want a larger dog I would go for a male and if you want a smaller dog go for a female, but I agree with maplevizsla - you should discuss it with the breeder and for me I would go spend some time with the puppies. Usually one will choose you, you will fall in love with one puppy's personality.


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

I personally always knew i'd get a girl 

When we discussed this in the family, my mom, who had a female great dane when she was my age, said it has to be a girl!

And she is amazing, 6.5 months old, quite crazy and really energetic, made me change a lot of my daily routine..
And I love her dearly, and my family also.


----------



## heatherdyanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Congratulations on your soon-to-be addition! As a quick aside, ee actually got our V from Vizsla Villa, too. His mother is Mini and his father was Ripper.

We got a boy and I'm very happy with the decision. I have always had female dogs before this and was apprehensive about getting a boy, but I think we made the right decision. He's happy and energetic, very playful and especially loyal to me-- perhaps even more loyal than he is to my husband. I've never had a female vizsla so I can't compare directly within the breed, but some of the female dogs I've had in the past were a bit "moody" but we've never experienced that with Mako. There are pros and cons to each, or reasons to prefer one over the other, but I'm sure you'll love him or her no matter what you choose.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

hotmischief said:


> You will love either, I can guarantee that. I would like to take polite issue with 2 of the points on maplevizslas list.
> 
> Yes, I am sure a male would roam for a mate if it can smell an in heat female and can get out of your yard. We make sure our dogs cannot leave our property without us opening a gate, so that has never been a problem.
> 
> Secondly, yes some males do mark, but then you can also read post on here about females also marking . I have 2 males, one that marks and one that doesn't.


My points were generalizations, and there are exceptions to every case


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

maplevizsla said:


> I am surprised the breeder has not aided you in this decision, or given you some guidance or advice as to how the makes and females differ - because they do slightly.
> 
> 1) Males are obviously bigger
> 2) Males, left unneutered will perhaps roam for a mate and will mark anything that stands LOL!
> ...


 I agree on all points bar point 3..Darcy my female is so in love with me it's uncanny...she follows me around the house like a lost lamb in an abattoir and waits by the window for me coming from work.....I wish my Wife would greet me like Darcy does....


----------



## Costeye (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the feed back, and sorry yes our breeder has given her option about male or female and she did suggest to us that a female may be better suited for us. But she also said that it is very hard to tell someone one or the other and that it truly does come down to personal preference. So in the end I think we will choose a female.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

> Max is a typical boy, when called, he is barges through, tell him "down" - he just plops on a floor with enthusiasm.


That's exactly how my little girl Pacsi is! Such a tomboy ;D 

*Costeye*, go with your gut! When we were thinking of our first V, we kept thinking of a girl... so, we brought home a girl. The second V wasn't much of a question, we both wanted a girl again  Now we have two beautiful crazies running the house!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm sure I'll get retort for this comment, but given your situation I would recommend a boy, and here's why. Please remember there are differences in individual dogs and bitches - so don't take umbrage at my comment if you have a bitch, I'm sure your dog is exceptional and loving and the greatest dog in the world.

My experience with both has developed this general opinion. Again - it is an overall opinion and varies with EACH INDIVIDUAL DOG, I'm talking percentages, not individuals.

Girls are bossy. Boys are clowns.

A bossy girl, with a four year old (may) present an issue down the road. Please see the word "may". A boy will more likely bump over a four year old than a bitch and then look at him like "wha happened, why you down there?"

Either will require FULL Supervision and training, even moreso with a young child in the home. Both can be very affectionate, I find the boys in general less possessive than bitches. ANY dog of any breed can be a problem if left to their own devices with little training on how to behave with young children. Likewise, Young children need to be taught how to interact properly with the dog. It's more often the human's fault for a problem because we do something wrong, but the dog pays the price.

Forget about the "boys will roam" myth purported by the spay/neuter crowd. Girls will dig out, climb out and jump a fence to find a boy just as much as a boy might. I've had intact both for 35 years and never once had an accidental breeding of my own or the neighbor. That's just a responsibility issue, not a sex issue.

Either dog can fight, boys tend to be loud and a lot of bumping with generally little damage during a scuffle, girls tend to be serious fighters when they tangle with each other.

There it is in a nutshell. 

Hmm....Now why am I keeping another bitch...?
Ken


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I read this thread a few days ago but I didn't want to comment because I have such a small sample.

We have one dog and he is a male. We get together with other Vs pretty often, the majority are females. From what I have observed, I think Ken described it well. Males are clowns (at least mine is). He is less "frisky" than the females but much more of a brute. When walking on trails, he tends to run so fast and bump into people and dogs from time to time :-\ - which always gets to me because he is able to weave in and out of the trees so gracefully. On the actual trail, he reminds me of a bull in a china shop. When he gets too over the top, the females will tell him to chill out! 

I don't think BlueandMac commented yet, but I'd love to hear their comparison. They have a male and female from the same litter. 

I agree with those above, whichever you choose, you will surely love to pieces. Just like people, personality has a lot to do with it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My male will be 4 years old this summer. He is still the biggest clown out of the bunch. It makes his day to have a puppy come over and play tag with him. He still likes to snag on one my husbands work boots and run through the house with it every morning before he leaves for work. He is truly in love with his family. Don't get me wrong the two females love me, they just aren't in love with me. They like to be by me, but with him its like he needs to be by me.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

I think males being described as "clowns" is the way to put it. Our boy is 10 months and is a complete clown. He is able to keep himself entertained (going Mach 5) but will often do something and look back at us like "did you see that?" He's almost like an entertainer. However, he is by far the sweetest, most loving dog I've ever had. Everyone who meets him can't get over how much he loves people- leaning into their legs, trying to give kisses, trying to get to kids that are nearby. He's a complete clown but I wouldn't trade him for the world. He's definitely "in love" with us and cannot be without us at any time. He is not very independent unless we're at the dog park where he can meet new people and new dogs. Otherwise he's glued to us and HAS to have us in his sight at all times. Every night he falls asleep in a ball between me and my boyfriend, and he has to fall asleep with his head on my chest, shoulder or neck. If I move him he snuggles in even closer.

I've only met a few female Vs and don't know enough about them to make a large comparison but the ones that I have met definitely seem more independent than the males I've met. They're able to do their own thing and don't want to feel smothered, whereas our boy can't get enough of you and wants smothered. They're all very sweet, good natured and friendly so that isn't a worry. All in all, I think your dog will be what you make them.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I should also mention that I never ever considered a female dog when we were first considering getting one. My boyfriend and I both wanted a male. However, from the experiences I've had with the female V's around here - I'm completely torn as to which one I want in the future! A lot of the female Vs we've met are very velcro-y (which I love)! My dog has become more cuddly in the past year but I still don't think he's has velcro as some of the other V's. Again, I think it's all personality.


----------

